# DC Meetup Attendee list



## Corry (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey folks!!! 


Ok, now that it's getting quite close to the meetup, we thought it would be a good time to get a definitive list of exactly WHO is going to the meetup so we can better organize things (and so we'll be expecting you!)

So...I'll start the list of who I know is going to be there off the top of my head. If I left you out, please post here!

1)Chase and his wife

2) Alison, Aubrey, Little E and big C and medium L :mrgreen:

3) Corry and Erik

4) Corinna and Andreas

5) Joe (Clarinet)

6) Sky (Unimaxium)

7) Robert (ShutteredEye)

8 ) Jeff Canes

9) JoCose

10) JonMikal and Scoob (cross your fingers)

12) Ken (Kelox) 

13) Terri & Brad

14) Karissa and Husband

No Rob.    



Ok...so who am I forgetting? Remember, I'm wanting to know who is DEFINITELY coming!


----------



## Corry (Mar 20, 2006)

Haha...whoops...was just coming to add Terri and her husband, and I see she beat me to it! (I KNEW I was forgetting someone that was a 'definite')


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 20, 2006)

Linda's family scheduled a last minute get together in NYC for the scheduled weekend. i'll be taking her up either friday or saturday and will hopefully return to catch a piece of the action.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 20, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> Linda's family scheduled a last minute get together in NYC for the scheduled weekend. i'll be taking her up either friday or saturday and will hopefully return to catch a piece of the action.



Better be more than "hopefully!!!!!"  I'm flying all the way out there to see YOU!!!!  

(I may snap some pics while I'm there though.)

Oh and Corry, you can call me "Robert," I don't mind.


----------



## Corry (Mar 20, 2006)

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Better be more than "hopefully!!!!!"  I'm flying all the way out there to see YOU!!!!
> 
> (I may snap some pics while I'm there though.)
> 
> Oh and Corry, you can call me "Robert," I don't mind.




Hehe...yeah, I know...I just wasn't sure everyone knew you as robert well enough to automatically know it was you.  I prefer a first name basis.   I'll go up and do some editing.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 20, 2006)

Scoob will be with us that weekend so if JM shows up, scoob will be with him.


----------



## Alison (Mar 22, 2006)

I've added two more to the list  A family emergency has resulted in ever loving grandma not being able to watch the boys. I'm excited though, I think they will have a good time, and they'll even have their own camera to add to the mix.


----------



## Corry (Mar 22, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> I've added two more to the list  A family emergency has resulted in ever loving grandma not being able to watch the boys. I'm excited though, I think they will have a good time, and they'll even have their own camera to add to the mix.



Sweet!  I'm so glad I get to meet the WHOLE FAMILY! 

That, and I love kids!  Your boys are around the same age as a lot of the kids I work with at my other job...it's a great age.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 22, 2006)

Yay!!  I love kids!


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow! That means 26 people if I counted right. That's a lot!


----------



## kelox (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm still in.


Ken


----------



## Corry (Mar 23, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> I'm still in.
> 
> 
> Ken



Hehe...I couldn't remember if it was Ken or Carl.  Edited the list!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 23, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 4) Corinna *and her husband*
> .
> ...


 
To "4)": That "husband" is called Andreas. Just so you all know beforehand.

To "10)": I am crossing ALL my fingers and even my TOES for those two to show up. Very, very, VERY much!

And I would soooooooooooooooooooooooo love to see our Canadians!
Any news from any of them? Hadn't Eric said he might make it?


----------



## Corry (Mar 23, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> To "4)": That "husband" is called Andreas. Just so you all know beforehand.
> 
> To "10)": I am crossing ALL my fingers and even my TOES for those two to show up. Very, very, VERY much!
> 
> ...



Fixed it!  I'd never seen you mention his name.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

> And I would soooooooooooooooooooooooo love to see our Canadians!



I'd come...but it's 2350 miles (3780 km) away.


----------



## kelox (Mar 23, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hehe...I couldn't remember if it was Ken or Carl.  Edited the list!


No prob.


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 23, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I'd come...but it's 2350 miles (3780 km) away.



LaFoto's coming from nearly 4200 miles (6700km) away. Whatcha whining about? Get yer butt over here!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

Ya well....she also drives a BMW or a Mercedes doesn't she?


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 23, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Ya well....she also drives a BMW or a Mercedes doesn't she?



In the land where they're like having a Ford Escort...


----------



## Rob (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry chaps and chapesses, but I won't be able to make it this time. Hope to see you all soon though!

Rob


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Sorry chaps and chapesses, but I won't be able to make it this time. Hope to see you all soon though!
> 
> Rob


So much for that pint. :cries:


----------



## Corry (Mar 24, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Sorry chaps and chapesses, but I won't be able to make it this time. Hope to see you all soon though!
> 
> Rob



WHHHAAAT!?!?!?!?


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> WHHHAAAT!?!?!?!?


We'll have to come up with a special toast for Rob while we're there, Corry. Put your thinking cap on.


----------



## Corry (Mar 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> We'll have to come up with a special toast for Rob while we're there, Corry. Put your thinking cap on.



Butter and jelly on wheat?


Sorry...that was the stupidest joke I've ever made in my life...period.  :lmao:


----------

